# NADRA birth certificate



## mniqureshi (Jan 16, 2017)

HI, 

Is it necessary to provide a NADRA birth certificate for a Pakistani child born outside of Pakistan for the Canadian Immigration?

Thank you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you really expect us to know what a NADRA birth certificate is?


----------



## mniqureshi (Jan 16, 2017)

It is a birth certificate issued by the National Database Regulatory Authority (NADRA) of Pakistan.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

mniqureshi said:


> HI,
> 
> Is it necessary to provide a NADRA birth certificate for a Pakistani child born outside of Pakistan for the Canadian Immigration?
> 
> Thank you.


Though I am not much aware of Canadian immigration policies, but I don't think it would be different from Aus for accepting birth certificates. 

My son born Outside of Pakistan (Saudi Arabia) and for him, I provided Saudi Birth certificate with translation. 

That was accepted without any question.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd recommend that you contact Citizenship and Immigration Canada to see what they will accept... that way, you can be sure that what you supply is what they require.

Do you have an ITA for Canada? If so, surely that would indicate what is required as well.


----------



## mniqureshi (Jan 16, 2017)

aghausman said:


> Though I am not much aware of Canadian immigration policies, but I don't think it would be different from Aus for accepting birth certificates.
> 
> My son born Outside of Pakistan (Saudi Arabia) and for him, I provided Saudi Birth certificate with translation.
> 
> That was accepted without any question.


Thank you


----------

